# Suche einfache Profibus-Überwachung bei Spannungsausfall



## Stephan22 (6 August 2008)

Guten Tag

Habe eine 315dp-Anlage mit etwa 15 ET200S/M die ich auf Spannungsausfall und Stationsausfall überwachen sollte. In diesem Fall müssten alle Ausgänge der ganzen Anlage gesperrt werden. Ebenfalls sollte auf dem touch ersichtlich sein, welche Station ausgefallen ist.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich das auf einfachste Weise löse?

Ganz herzlichen Dank im voraus

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 August 2008)

da gehst du auf die Siemens-Seite und sucht dir den Diagnosebaustein oder du benutzt hier die Suchfunktion... da gibt es schon einige Threads drüber.

Aber der werte Kollege VL wird dir da bestimmt gleich weiterhelfen.... wundert mich das er noch nicht da ist ;o)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 August 2008)

schau mal hier

http://www.sps-forum.de/search.php?searchid=676839


----------



## Gebs (7 August 2008)

Hallo Stephan,

mit den 300ern kenne ich mich leider nicht so aus, aber bei der 400er setze
ich immer die OB's 82 und 86 ein. Mit den beiden OB's kann man einige Fehler
diagnostzieren. Der OB 86 meldet Dir auf jeden fall, ob ein Teilnehmer 
ausgefallen ist.

Grüße 
Gebs


----------



## Ralle (7 August 2008)

Machs dir nicht zu schwer, das gibts fertig von Siemens:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19400&highlight=FB125

Der FC125 ist einfacher, liefert weniger informationen, verbraucht aber dafür auch weniger Zykluszeit.


----------



## jackjones (8 August 2008)

mhhh... die CPU geht eh auf Stop, bei Stationsausfall, wenn der OB86/OB82 nicht projektiert sind...


----------



## Ralle (8 August 2008)

jackjones schrieb:


> mhhh... die CPU geht eh auf Stop, bei Stationsausfall, wenn der OB86/OB82 nicht projektiert sind...



Aber das ist wohl die schlechteste aller denkbaren und möglichen Varianten, die Ausgänge der Anlage wegzuschalten .


----------



## jackjones (8 August 2008)

Ja...
aber zumindest muss dann auch jemand von der Instandhaltung raus kommen, und nachsehen ;-) Zumindest die CPU neu anlaufen lassen


----------



## Ralle (8 August 2008)

@jj

Ja, ich versteh schon, das geht ganz sicher bei kleinen Maschinchen. Aber stell dir mal vor, da hat eine Anlage so etliche Werkstücke in Bearbeitung. Und weil in Station 27 ein Busmodul spinnt, wird alles gestoppt, per SPS-STOP. Danach haben die Leutchen 2 Stunden Arbeit und für etliche Euronen Schrott produziert, mit etwas Pech. Daher kann man besser die vorhandenen OB nutzen und geziehlt eingreifen, also zumindest die anderen Stationen normal stoppen oder so stoppen, daß sie später wieder weiterlaufen können. Die im Link angegebenen FC/FB nehmen einem dabei viel Arbeit ab, es gibt sogar Masken für WinCC/ProTool/WinCCFlex, die eine recht gute Diagnose ermöglichen.


----------



## jackjones (8 August 2008)

Ja natürlich! Stimme ich dir zu!
Habe am anfang eigentlich nur laut gedacht.... mehr oder weniger


----------

